
Show HN: I made an image sharing site with tagging to showcase your tastes - hactually
https://showcash.io/d5695036-07e2-49a0-bc73-daa147b1f014/view
======
hactually
I linked to a demo but I'd love to get people to upload and get your
thoughts/feedback and feature requests!

It all started as a way to help people from subreddits like malefashionadvice,
livingspace, tinyhomes etc identify where they got stuff from and the story
behind it when they post photos!

Took me a few days to create, build and get stood up but what else we supposed
to do in lockdown? :D

~~~
hactually
This is my own home office... not much at the moment
[https://showcash.io/eab0452a-df53-4f0e-aaf1-60bdb789990d/vie...](https://showcash.io/eab0452a-df53-4f0e-aaf1-60bdb789990d/view#)

------
robbie-c
Nice idea! Planning to make money through affiliate links?

~~~
hactually
Thanks man - not sure how to monetize, figure let people monetize their own
stuff as a way to encourage sharing. Doesn't cost much to run at the moment

